# Red sore lump in bottom



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi we took Malie for her second jab yesterday.The vet made her squeal and growl by taking her temperature.Today I noticed she was scooting a couple of times and I have just had to bath her because she had poo still stuck to her bottom.After her bath I noticed that her bottom just looks like a red boil with a bit of blood.Does anyone know what this might be?
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Red lump on bum .. ummm may be from the vet taking temp or straining poo, but if in any doubt please take her to the vets Clare, always better to be safe ... 

Does she seem in any discomfort?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Red lump on bum .. ummm may be from the vet taking temp or straining poo, but if in any doubt please take her to the vets Clare, always better to be safe ...
> 
> Does she seem in any discomfort?


Thanks Jo.No she seems her normal self,she was licking it a bit earlier.I was wondering if it was anal glands but then I thought the vet would have noticed them when he checked her over yesterday?
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Keep an eye on it and if its still there Monday a trip tp the vets just to ease your mind ... I have never seen a red lump on my girls bottoms, sorry but it is true and I check their bums each day for poo on their coat lol ... it could be nothing though and it may just go by Monday


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you think when the poo stuck to her bum it caused an irritation? Sami did this once with poo stuck to his bum and when he scooted it pulled and caused a sore area. I put a dab of antibiotic cream and rubbed it in. The next day it was healing well. Just keep your eye on it and if becomes worse I would definatley ring the vet.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Do you think when the poo stuck to her bum it caused an irritation? Sami did this once with poo stuck to his bum and when he scooted it pulled and caused a sore area. I put a dab of antibiotic cream and rubbed it in. The next day it was healing well. Just keep your eye on it and if becomes worse I would definatley ring the vet.


Thanks Nanci,
What sort of cream.I was going to use sudocrem(fixes everything) but I wasn't sure it would be safe?
XClare


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I just used a triple antibiotic cream on hand, not familiar with sudocream, will probably be fine in small amount rubbed in as they tend to drag and rub it off, hope all is well . . .


----------

